# Dear Mr President: the ‘little people’ write to Obama



## barryqwalsh (Sep 18, 2018)

*And he reportedly answered ten letters personally every day. But his seemingly heartfelt replies were the pastiches of a clever 23-year-old*



Dear Mr President: the ‘little people’ write to Obama | The Spectator


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 18, 2018)

barryqwalsh said:


> *And he reportedly answered ten letters personally every day. But his seemingly heartfelt replies were the pastiches of a clever 23-year-old*
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Mr President: the ‘little people’ write to Obama | The Spectator


Article was written by someone with a third grade level of English.


----------



## OldLady (Sep 18, 2018)

barryqwalsh said:


> *And he reportedly answered ten letters personally every day. But his seemingly heartfelt replies were the pastiches of a clever 23-year-old*
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Mr President: the ‘little people’ write to Obama | The Spectator


Entertaining article.

I occasionally write to my pols if I'm all worked up about something, and a couple of times I've emailed the governor and gotten back a "thank you for writing" form letter.  Once, though, I got a real reply from LePage.  I know it was real because it was full of spelling and punctuation errors and was all fire and brimstone.  I was touched that he responded personally.   lol


----------

